# Epson 4490 Problem



## baseball (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey,
I'm having trouble with my Epson 4490. Every time I try to scan it makes an extremely loud banging noise, coming from what I think is...











Does anybody have any idea what is happening and how I can fix it?


----------



## David R (Feb 22, 2011)

Not sure on that particular model, but most scanners have a transport-lock (underside of unit), a mechanisim to literally lock the moving parts for shipping. Can make a load snapping or popping sound if partially engaged. Be sure that its fully disengaged.

The clearance on the underside of the top casing shell should be more than enough to not interfer with movement. However if the glass isn't supported properly, you may have focus problems.

Hope that helps.

David


----------

